# Angeln in British Columbia un Alberta



## Knutowski (17. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Boardies   |wavey:  
Bin gerade aus kanada zurück und bin leider ein wenig enttäuscht.
Habe versucht meinen ersten Lachs zu fangen. Leifer Fehlanzeige.
Lachse haben wir , außer im Vedder River in BC nur noch tot gesehen.
Im Vedder stiegen noch zahlreiche Cohos auf und Jums (ich glaube das sind Hundslachse). Habnen anfangs mit der Fliegenrute probiert aber nur einen Biss gehabt, sonst tote Hose. Haben dann unsere Methode auf die Einheimische umgestellt, konnten so noch zwei Lachse für kurze Zeit drillen, bevor sie wieder ausstiegen.
Haben dann nur noch zugeschaut, wie man Lachse angelt und sind dann kopfschüttelnd abgezogen  #d  #c  .
Außer einer kleinen Regenbogenforelle aus dem Thompsen River konnten wir keine Fische erbeuten. Warscheinlich mangelhafte Vorbereitung.
Im sagenumwobenen Baw-River (so jedenfalls zu lesen im Infomaterial) haben wir nicht einen Biss verzeichnen können. Von Wahnsinnsforellen keine Spur.
Na ja, beim nächsten mal fahren wir ohne Frauen, dann haben wir auch mehr Zeit zum angeln und müssen uns nicht ständig das generve anhören |bla:  :v .
Bis denn, denn, Knutowski


----------



## Karstein (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia un Alberta*

Hey Knutowski,

wir sind auch seit 4 Wochen zurück aus B.C. / Vancouver Island - allerdings mit mehr Erfolg. Ca. 15 Lachse (Pinks, Chums, Cohos), Steelheads und eine Cutthroat-Forelle gingen uns auf Fliege und Blinker. Einen Guide hatten wir nicht, haben einfach geguckt, wie die Einheimischen fischen.

Denke mal, ihr seid zu spät in B.C. gewesen? Anfang September war der Lachsaufstieg noch in vollem Gange bei uns.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia un Alberta*

Zu spät kanns allerdings nicht sein. Die Fraserregion hat Aufstiege von King und Chum bis Mitte Dezember und von Coho bis in den Januar. Meine Gäste aus den letzten Wochen fingen und fangen noch immer ganz ordentlich. Die wirklichen Hammerfänge von 20 oder 30 Fischen pro Mann und Tag, die zu dieser Zeit nicht ungewöhnlich sind,
finden zur Zeit aber auch nicht statt. Es hat an Regen gefehlt und erst in den letzten 8 Tagen hats wieder mehr Wasser gebracht. Jetzt kommt wieder zunehmend neuer Fisch hoch.
Ich selbst fahre, wenn ich fahre, immer erst um die Zeit los. Auch im nächsten Jahr werde ich genau Heute wieder aus B.C. zurückkommen.Es ist gewaltig Fisch da und die größten Kings des Jahres werden um diese Zeit gefangen. Kings an der Fliege sind jetzt möglich und der Spätaufsteigerstamm hat schon Netzfänge von über 100 Pfund gehabt. Die Rekorde stammen alle aus dieser Zeit. Man muß allerdings wissen, das diese späten Kings weißfleischig sind. Sie schmecken zwar genauso gut, für gängige Klischees sind sie allerdings nicht tauglich. Da sollte man sich dann lieber an die Cohos halten.
Im Gegensatz zu dir, Karsten, finde ich es durchaus angebracht, sich durch Guides helfen zu lassen. Natürlich kann man das auch alles selbst machen. Aber an den Tagen, wo ich dort bin, will ich nicht rumlaufen und einkaufen, für essen sorgen, Karten und Köder beschaffen, rumlaufen wo was geht. Ich möchte dann nur eines: Angeln, angeln und nochmals angeln. Und das erfolgreich. Und ich möchte es nicht dort machen, wo es Parkplätze gibt. Aber was solls. Kostenmäßig kommt dann später pro Angelstunde doch das gleiche raus. Jeder muß nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden.


----------



## Karstein (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia un Alberta*

@ Dolfin: wiewas? Zu wenig Wasser? Uns haben selbst die Einheimischen vertellt, dass dieser September der schlechteste und regenreichste seit Beginn der kanadischen Wetteraufzeichnung war. Andere Deutsche, die mit dem WoMo in Banff, Jasper und Lake Louise waren, hatten in drei Wochen jeden Tag Regen. Wir hatten auf Vancouver Island wirklich jeden 2. Tag Regen, deshalb war der Lachsaufstieg dort auch genial nach dem heißen trockenen Sommer.

Gebe dir absolut Recht: an großen Flüssen wie z.B. dem Fraser oder Skeena würde ich nie ohne Guiding angeln, vergebliche Liebesmühe. Aber du kennst bestimmt den Campbell oder das Somass-System? Wer da bei solch einem phantastischen Aufstieg wie jetzt im September nichts fängt, der hat sich den Haken abgebrochen. 

Wir waren übrigens mit Wohnmobil unterwegs - klar musst da zwischendurch mal zum Supermarkt und auch selbst kochen, aber trotzdem blieb genügend Zeit zum Angeln. Und wir konnten auch zu Stellen fahren, wo kaum mal ein Angler stand.


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia un Alberta*

Ja Karsten, es war schon so. Der September hatte viel Regen und die Flüsse waren
schon etwas "ausgewaschen". Aber dann kam einige Zeit ohne Regen. Die kurzen Zuflüsse habe das Wasser schnell wieder abgegeben und dann fehlte plötzlich etwas
an Wasserstand, damit die neuen Runs liefen. Das war aber nicht wirklich das Problem.
Es ist nur so, dass Stammgäste und Kenner in dieser Zeit eine Angelei über Jahre kennengelernt haben, die manchmal etwas sehr verwöhnt hat. Wenn dann mal ne halbe Stunde die Rute gerade bleibt....
Ich hatte neulich ja mal das Foto des Kingdrills an der 2 Handrute reingestellt. Es war also gut Fisch da und die Fliegenfischer haben sich richtig verbrannte Finger geholt.

Mein Hinweis zum Guiding hat auch andere Hintergünde. Man muß einfach wissen, was man will. Wenn ich in erster Linier richtig gut fangen will, ist ein Guiding unentbehrlich.
Wenn ich mich als um nichts als die Angelei kümmern will - warum sich das nicht organisieren lassen? Wenn ich aber mit der Familie auch noch rumfahren will, ist sicher der Camper die beste Variante. Ich habe das aber oft auch schon ganz anders organisiert: Papa flog voraus, hat sich seine Schuppenseuche weggeangelt, dann nach 10 Tagen mit dem Wohnmobil Mama und Kinder abgeholt und ab auf die Piste. Ein weiteres Problem kommt nun noch dazu: Wenn ich Fisch ohne Angst mit nach Hause nehmen will, werde ich mich sicher an jemanden wenden müssen, der das organisiert. Sonst werde ich entweder Fisch beim Händler mit Zertifikaten kaufen müssen - oder eben Angst bei der Einfuhr haben.


----------



## Karstein (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia un Alberta*

Bin absolut bei deinen Argumenten, Dolfin. Du willst mir jetzt nicht sagen, dass nach unserer Abreise das Wetter wieder besser wurde? *grinsender Fluch*

Klar, auch mich hat´s ein wenig gestört, dass ich die im Fluss befindlichen Chinooks nicht an den Haken locken konnte - ein Guide hätte bestimmt die notwendigen Tipps geben können.

Auch klar, ich bin ein Glückspilz, denn die werte Gattin fischt ja genauso gerne wie ich. Dein Tipp mit dem Vorausfliegen und "Ausangeln" des Gatten, bevor die Family rüberkommt, ist ein prima Ansatz! Zumal es von Vancouver aus ja ein Katzensprung mit dem Motorhome an die Lachsflüsse ist.

Vielleicht noch zum Thema Fisch im Drill verlieren, Knutowski:auch wir haben fast die Hälfte der gehakten Fische verloren, weil die Einzelhaken ja widerhakenlos sind. Und trotz ständig straffer Leine kamen die Fische ab, bin teilweise verzeifelt...


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia un Alberta*

@Karsten
Wenigstens einer, mit dem man sich bei dem Scheißwetter interessant unterhalten kann....
Mit den Haken ist das so eine Sache. Aber es wird in B.C. sehr ernst genommen. Man sollte vorsichtig sein, mit "..nicht zu fest angedrückten Schonhaken..." Die Fisheries haben eine Testmethode: Sie nehmen etwas von dieser Wolle, die alle dort zum Fischen
benutzen. Wenn sie damit über den angedrückten Haken gehen und es bleibt Wolle stehen, kennen sie keinen Spaß! Wenn man dann aber einen Guide hat, bekommt der den Ärger ( daher achten die Jungs auf genaueste Einhaltung der Vorschriften).


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia un Alberta*

Einen hab ich noch:
Gerade bekam ich die neuesten Nachrichten aus B.C. Die Runs laufen wieder richtig gut.
Derzeit ist wieder eine Gruppe schottischer Fliegenfischer da. Die fischen die Spinnfischer so richtig aus. Die drei Schotten brachten in den letzten Tagen etwa 20 Fische pro Mann an das Ufer. Die Spinnfischer hatten etwa die Hälfte. Der größte Teil der Fische sind Kings und Chums, viele Kings um die 40 Pfund. Die Fliegenfischer habe etwa 1/4 Cohos dabei.
Eine Gruppe Ölleute aus Anchorage hat sich auch so richtig besackt. Also: Es läuft wieder normal..... und ich muß noch ein Jahr warten!


----------



## Karstein (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia un Alberta*

@ Dolfin: wir hatten am Anfang auch richtig Muffe, dass wir irgendein Regulatorium überlesen könnten. Fast jedes einzelne Gewässer ist ja in einer dicken Broschüre mit Sonderregeln belegt. Und dann noch alles auf englisch. Am besten waren die widersprüchlichen Aussagen am Nimpkish - alle Cohos müssen releast werden/ ein wilder und ein Hatchery-Coho dürfen entnommen werden / kein wilder aber zwei Hatchery-Cohos dürfen...Haben die Cohos dann schwimmen lassen.

So war denn auch unsere erste Beschäftigung nach dem Besuch im Tackleshop, die Widerhaken anzudrücken (siehe Foto, mein Weibchen beim "Entschärfen"). Was ich nicht verstanden habe: vor Ort kriegst überall nur Fliegen MIT Widerhaken zu kaufen. Kam noch nicht ein Hakenhersteller auf die Idee, widerhakenlose Haken herzustellen? Immerhin haben wir ja auch hier in Deutschland und Österreich an den Forellengewässern vielfach "barbless"!

Wo haben die Schotten denn gefischt, im Fraser? Scheint ja wirklich spitze zu laufen momentan - wenngleich das Wetter Mitte Oktober schon recht bescheiden werden kann, oder?

Ein Kumpel fliegt heute für eine Woche rüber zum Lake Huron mit seinen Zuflüssen, auf der Ostseite Canadas. Bin gespannt, die wollen Steelheads und evt. auch Lachs fangen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia un Alberta*

Hallo Karsten,
barbless Haken kann man überall kaufen. Wie das bei Fliegenhaken ist, weiß ich nicht so genau. Es wird sicher solche und solche geben. Aber du hast schon recht. Wenn nur
ohne Widerhaken gefischt werden darf, sollte das Sortiment eigentlich so aussehen. Ist aber z.B. bei den Spinnern und Blinkern genauso.

Wettermäßig ist der Oktober eigentlich kein Problem. Ich habe im Oktober schon im T-Shirt gefischt. Es gibt allerdings auch oft Regen. Aber das ist überall in B.C. so, auch zu anderen Zeiten. Ich fische am liebsten im Oktober, weil es einfach die meisten Fische und die wenigsten Angler gibt. Im letzten Jahr habe ich alle 5 Lachsarten in der
Zeit gelandet. Für mich einfach eine perfekte Zeit. Man darf nur keine zu empfindliche Nase haben, da natürlich schon so einiges an abgestorbenen Lachsen herumliegt.

Die Fliegenfischerplätze sind zumeist die "Schätze" der Guides. In der Regel sind diese
Stellen nur per Boot erreichbar und die Guides suchen sie auch ungern mit gemischten Gruppen auf, damit die Fliegenfischer ihren Platz bekommen, den sie benötigen. Von dem knappen Dutzend Guides, welche wir beschäftigen, sind auch nur 2 oder 3 wirklich als Guides für Fliegenfischer zu gebrauchen. Wenn man die Jungs fragt, glaubt natürlich jeder, das er das kann, es ist aber nicht so.

Gestern Abend erhielt ich spät noch einen Anruf, das zwei unserer Boote große Störe im
Drill hatten. Günter aus Braunschweig war mit seinem Fisch schon etwa 2,5 km den Fluß
herunter dedriftet ohne den Fisch auch nur einmal zu sehen. Mal schaun, was da an Meldung kommt. Diese Großfische gehen leider meist irgendwann verloren...


----------



## Karstein (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia un Alberta*

Stör klingt nach Fraser? Weia, was muss das für ein Apparat gewesen sein!

Jetzt, wo du´s sagst, fällt´s mir auch wieder ein: der Mief der angeschwemmten toten Lachse - puuuh, das war schon pestilenzartig zum Teil...Mich hat ja erstaunt, dass die Schwarzbären diese Miefteile trotzdem gefressen haben.

Ich muss mich im November wirklich mal an den Canada-Bericht setzen. Merke schon, wie die frischen Eindrücke verblassen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia un Alberta*

Nun, um die Geschichte mit den Stören und die anderen Fängen nochmals abzurunden:
Von den beiden größeren Stören, die gehakt wurden, konnte einer mit etwa 2,60m gelandet werden. Ein noch größerer, von Günter aus Braunschweig, ging nach härtestem Drill verloren. Ein weiterer von 2,35m wurde noch gelandet.
Die Lachsangelei setzte sich weiter fort. Es wurden viele Kings zwischen 35 und 45 Pfund gefangen, davon wieder einige von schottischen Fliegenfischern. Die räumten aber auch kräftig zwischen den Cohos und Chums auf.


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia un Alberta*

Hallo Knutowski,
ich will dich nich foppen, aber hier ein Bild eines 13jährigen Schotten. Während die "Großen" sich an 40 pfündern an der Fliege übten, brachte er vorgestern dieses Teil raus aus dem Fraser.... Neben diesen Klamottenkings kamen mehrere Cohos zwischen 18 und 20 Pfund.


----------



## Matt_CDN (18. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia un Alberta*



			
				Knutowski schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boardies   |wavey:
> Bin gerade aus kanada zurück und bin leider ein wenig enttäuscht.
> Habe versucht meinen ersten Lachs zu fangen. Leifer Fehlanzeige.
> Lachse haben wir , außer im Vedder River in BC nur noch tot gesehen.
> ...


 Ich glaube du warst vielleicht wirklich etwas spaet, aber ich bin auch kein experte. Obwohl ich in vancouver lebe habe ich noch kein einzigen fisch gefangen. Die biester werden immer schlauer 

 Der sommer hier war uebrigens einer der besten seit vielen jahren mit sonen von april bis august, nur halt im september und october hats virel geregnet.


  Matt


----------

